# Are there any nettop (mini computer) with free PCI-E x1 slots



## TheMafioso (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I need a basic nettop preferably with dual core ATOM chip, but I want to connect my Sound Blaster X-Fi which uses PCI-E x1 slot into it. Is there any nettop or mini computer available in which I can do it?

Yes I know I could buy mini ITX board and case...but I want it to be free of this hassle..i will do it in case i don't find one...

Regards,


----------



## Frick (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm pretty sure you can't find anything. Nettops (at least the ones I've seen) tends to use very sleek cases already crammed full with stuff. Someone else might know of something, but don't get your hopes up.


----------



## Frick (Sep 21, 2010)

Found one actually, but it's an older version (looks pretty good though):

Compaq CQ2009F.


----------



## TheMafioso (Sep 22, 2010)

^^Looks Big and very Bulky (almost 4 kgs)
Guess building my own mini system is only way


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 22, 2010)

TheMafioso said:


> ^^Looks Big and very Bulky (almost 4 kgs)
> Guess building my own mini system is only way



Correct, do an ITX build if you want something like this.


----------

